# How much can you Tricep Kickback



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Just wondering how much people can dumbell kickback and for how many reps, trying to pinpoint myself on the Epic *** - Macho man scale


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Doesn't really mean anything a kickback

Close grip bench may b a better one for triceps strength guide mate, kickbacks are more of a finisher so to speak


----------



## Jay11 (Feb 26, 2011)

9 inches


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

'How much can you weighted dip' would be better.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> 'How much can you weighted dip' would be better.


As long asbodyweight taken into account


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

OJay said:


> As long asbodyweight taken into account


 Why of course!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Is he for real?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

If I could grasp you in my hand I could prob 1 rep max YOU in a kickback....BOOM! I use a variation of DBs varying from 12kg to 16kg.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Just wondering how much people can dumbell kickback and for how many reps, trying to pinpoint myself on the Epic *** - Macho man scale


I vote Epic *** just because of the fact that you even do them :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

milner575 said:


> I vote Epic *** just because of the fact that you even do them :lol:


No ****, no one does kickbacks... NO ONE!

Specially here, in the strength and power subforum, there is no strength or power involved in a kickback


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

I mentioned these a while back and got ripped to shreds :lol: :lol: :lol: , I don't do them now because of that, I do close grip bench press instead........


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

It is literally the motion of ****ing some one off who is stood behind you, How is that usefull in anyway unless you're a raging homosexual.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> It is literally the motion of ****ing some one off who is stood behind you, How is that usefull in anyway unless you're a raging homosexual.


I was reading the other week and found an old vid of Con doing some 20kg kickbacks.. (he wasnt a Muppet and knew what he was doing) soo i started doing a few.. i thought they were quite good but i guess not


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I was reading the other week and found an old vid of Con doing some 20kg kickbacks.. (he wasnt a Muppet and knew what he was doing) soo i started doing a few.. i thought they were quite good but i guess not


Con probably didnt build his body doing kickbacks

Your not big enough to do kickbacks

Kickbacks are still gay i dont care who does them


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

*LMAO, Skull crushers are more manly lol!!*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol was just about to write in before Marco ridicules you and since he slammed me for doing kickbacks I haven't done em lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I love kickbacks!....... Just kidding, I have a penis.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i got the 7.5kg dumbell up for 4 1/2 reps last night with the 1/2 rep being spotter assisted.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i can kickback 84kg.........honestly...........

great thread


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I do not do tricep kickbacks .


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd rather have a [email protected] instead of do kickbacks. [email protected] would probably work my triceps more aswell lol


----------



## Craith (Feb 19, 2011)

Dunno, but i can wrist curl, 47kgs.

and barbell curl about 83kg, in a smith machine ofc.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

how much can you wash up? how many shirts can you iron? how many bags of shopping can you carry?

these are other exercises commonly enjoyed by women.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I do them occasionally as a burn out to dips or CGBP.

Very light weights. Start at 12.5 and work down until I cant move my arm


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Just to amuse you I just did 90Ibs x 8 with right arm. Two more sets of those would be a damn good workout, wtf are some of you on about? Maybe if you didn't do girly weights you wouldn't think it was a girly exercise.


----------



## DAZ1972 (Mar 9, 2011)

Svend Karlsen does them on Magnus Samuelssons "Worlds Strongest Arms" dvd. But then again he is only taking the **** out of bodybuilders.

I doubt they formed part of his training the year he won WSM


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

DAZ1972 said:


> Svend Karlsen does them on Magnus Samuelssons "Worlds Strongest Arms" dvd. But then again he is only taking the **** out of bodybuilders.
> 
> I doubt they formed part of his training the year he won WSM


Kickbacks are isolation. Compounds are great but you need 5 times as much weight because your using tons of different muscles if you dont have many weights.. once you can compound them all up a piece of p!ss the only way to make them heavier and still work yourself is to isolate the weight to specific muscles.. pressing 50kg sure piece of p!ss but tricep extension with 50kg? pretty damn hard... kickback with 50kg? probally not even possible lol


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

It was rumoured that Hitler himself liked to finish off with the kickbacks, and was banging a few out, being spotted by Eva Braun when the Russians came a-knocking.


----------



## DAZ1972 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dart players could do them to increase their throwing power. If its good enough for Hitler and Eva its gotta be good enough for Phil "THE POWER" Taylor.

Can't think of any other sports where they might help. Even Darts players would get a better workout by drinking pints like they used to in the good old days.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I knew MarkFranco would be in here with his usual anti-kickback, anti-anything-that's-not-squats-grrrrrr rhetoric! lol.

For anyone who isn't bothered about how 'macho' an exercise is then kickbacks are a fantastic isolation exercise - no other triceps exercise puts peak load on the triceps with the long head maximally contracted.

If anyone thinks that triceps work harder in a set of close grip bench presses or any compound movement than they do in a set to failure of heavy kick backs then you're sadly mistaken. Same with isolation exercises all taken to failure will all be roughly equal. The only real difference is the amount of stretch on the long head during the rep and where the peak load is during the range of the repetition.

I normally finish off triceps with a set or two of kickbacks, 25kg db presently. I try and pause at the top of the rep to try and help keep things more strict. Absolute killer.

PS I don't do CGBP or bench presses and I have 20" inch arms. How freaky, can't be true! :lol:


----------

